# Growing by the Moon



## automatic

Growing By The Phases of the Moon


Superior Cannabis gardens are what gardeners want for their efforts, and planting by the phases of the Moon makes this possible. Seeds germinate faster. Plants are hardier and more disease-resistant. They blossom sooner and bear more fruit. Just as importantly, they better resist the stress of harsh weather, drought and insect infestation.  

Naturally, good gardening techniques must still be adhered to. Gardens need be watered, pruned, mulched, hoed, weeded and fertilized. If you have an outside or in side cannabis garden, paying attention to the Moon phases may be the easiest part of your cannabis gardening experience but the one with the biggest rewards.  

Gardening by the moon phases is all a matter of timing. Since we are able to anticipate the phases, we can plan ahead and maximize the connection between the solar system and biological cycles to gain optimum results in the cannabis garden.  

The Moon symbolizes emotions, instincts, habits and routine. It describes the ways in which we feel most nurtured and secure. The Moon also reflects the public mood as it changes signs every two to two and half days.  

The Moon travels monthly through each of the 12 signs of the Zodiac, staying approximately 2 and a half days in each sign. As it does so it forms an angular relationship with the Sun that we call a Phase of the Moon. Phase actually means the angle between Moon, Earth and Sun. Moon orbits the Earth and the Earth orbits the Sun. It is the Earth's orbit that defines the ecliptic which is divided symbolically into the Zodiac.  

First of all, phases occur in two stages - Waxing and Waning. The Moon is Waxing - growing - during these phases: New Moon | Crescent Moon | First quarter Moon | Gibbous Moon  

It is Waning - shrinking - during these phases: Full Moon | Disseminating | Second Quarter | Balsamic  

As a general rule of thumb when the Moon is waxing, plants develop leaves and above ground systems, when it is waning plants develop their root systems. Planting leafy crops such as cannabis that grow above ground are best sown at waxing moon and those that will require strong root systems or grow below ground should be sown after full moon, in the waning phase.  

We can now divide these phases into four quarters.


New Moon to First quarter  

First quarter to Full Moon  

Waxing Full Moon to Second quarter  

Second quarter to New Moon again. - Waning

These 4 phases can be useful to apply the rule of thumb Plant | Feed Harvest|Destroy If you get these 4 main quarters fixed, you will go a long way to understanding cycles.  

The 4 intermediate phases also form a quaternary of activity.


Crescent  

Gibbous  

Disseminating  

Balsamic  

Crescent moon phase is when the best germination occurs and is a good time for thinning out seedlings to give room for the rapid growth that occurs at the next phase. Gibbous moon phase is when there is a greater uptake of nutrients from the soil, and swelling of fruits. Disseminating moon is an excellent time for seed setting and ripening. Balsamic phase is the best time for destroying weeds, pruning trees, and all preparation for the next cycle.  

It is important to note that you should not do any gardening task at the exact time of a phase. Wait a few hours. Each of the exact phase positions marks a critical time as the moon makes a shift from one phase to the next.  

Because the Sun stays in a sign for a full month there are some months that are better for certain gardening tasks than others. Interfacing the Sun cycle and the Moon's cycle takes a little skill but is not 1 difficult once you apply the logic.  

If the Sun is in a 'fertile' sign for a month, then you should take advantage of that month to do some gardening - naturally the best results occur when the Moon is also is a fertile sign and the correct phase with the Sun. The best days for doing specific tasks will depend on the Moon's sign. To synthesize the phase with the sign is important in planting. There is no point in planting at the correct phase, if the Moon is in an incompatible sign - one which might damage or inhibit growth.  

Remember the Sun stays in a sign for approximately a month, the Moon passes through all 12 signs in a month, so stays in a sign for approximately 2 and a half days. A new moon always occurs when the Sun and Moon are in the same sign. A full moon occurs when the Moon is in the opposite sign to the Sun. 

Originally posted by Goldie......


----------



## Goldie

Thanks, auto! 
I believe in this - I`ve known many an old farmer who wouldn`t do it any other way.


----------



## Mutt

Seen this and thought I'd blow the dust off it. 4/6/05. almost a year.


----------



## GanjaGuru

I think I'll stick to checking trike's to determine when to harvest.
Interesting though.


----------



## Hick

Would be interesting to see if the trichomes "ripened" in conjunction with the signs.


----------



## skunk

i believe ill just go  with no planting on sundays. have always had luck that way .


----------



## md.apothecary

i'd give it a go... but how do you start? when do you germ the seeds?


----------



## Hick

> Crescent moon phase is when the best germination occurs


..here's a link to The Old Farmers Almanac
  Lotsa' moon phase and gardening information, as it relates to the phases.
I believe it's in the "crescent" right now, get to germin'...


----------



## md.apothecary

http://www.stardate.org/nightsky/moon/

was trying to see when the new/full was also, here was a neat little chart. to add to this discussion. 

I guess my question really was "crescent" moons are after new moons but BEFORE full? Not after full and before new moons right?


----------



## Hick

I "believe" that is correct, doc, but dble check it, don't take my word.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Hick said:
			
		

> Would be interesting to see if the trichomes "ripened" in conjunction with the signs.


 
I know you wrote this a year and 1/2 ago Hick, the trichs on SnowWhite definately showed amber on schedule with moon grow calendar. Best harvesting day is tomorrow and I'm gonna take at least 1/2 down to start drying.:hubba:


----------



## Fretless

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> I know you wrote this a year and 1/2 ago Hick, the trichs on SnowWhite definately showed amber on schedule with moon grow calendar. Best harvesting day is tomorrow and I'm gonna take at least 1/2 down to start drying.:hubba:


 
   Puffin you are growing indoor are you not?  Fascinating thread.


----------



## Ghostwolf

:cool2: :bongin: Greetings all I am new to the site. Just wanted to say that I like the info you have here. I am a long time follower of the moon. And looking forward to see more here.


----------



## greenfriend

nice, 4/5/05.  :doh: you just might have resurected the oldest thread on this forum


----------



## Ghostwolf

greenfriend said:
			
		

> nice, 4/5/05. :doh: you just might have resurected the oldest thread on this forum


                                                                                          Maybe I just came across this thread and wanted to comment if it starts up again that would be great to. I would like to hear from other moon people, I know they're out there. The moon effects us in so many ways and most people don't even think about it. How about you?:cool2:


----------



## Ghostwolf

greenfriend said:
			
		

> nice, 4/5/05. :doh: you just might have resurected the oldest thread on this forum


                                                                                           Oh yeah nice pictures in the link to.:joint4:


----------



## Smot_poker

i mean tides and all are affected, and the rotation and orbit of the earth are affected too, but i'd have to see some studies on this, not just a farmers almanac.


----------



## Ghostwolf

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> i mean tides and all are affected, and the rotation and orbit of the earth are affected too, but i'd have to see some studies on this, not just a farmers almanac.


 This is an excerpt from the web I encourage every one read the scientific explantion below as to how the moon effects plants.
*A scientific explanation*



_The following is taken from "Agricultural Ecology" by Girolami Azzi, _


_"According to experienced farmers, lettuce sown when the moon is waning is well developed vegetatively, producing a voluminous and juicy head: If sown with a rising moon, the plants rapidly go to seed without forming a good head._
_Radishes sown with a rising moon blossom in 50-60 days when temperatures are reasonably high: sown with a waning moon, the interval between sprouting and blooming is much longer, so permitting the plant to develop the meaty root mass utilised by man _
_In these cases, as in many others which are empirically admitted but not yet scientifically proven, it could be affirmed that the period of time between new and full moon is a favourable one for reproduction, while the period between the full and new moons would be favourable to vegetative growth"_ 

_The main environmental factor triggering flowering is the length of the night, (a form of photoperiodism). Plant photoperiodic processes are perfectly capable of responding to light levels much lower than those experienced at full moon, so it would be surprising if plants did not respond to the phases of the moon._
_If the moon can affect the flowering times of plants, then the distinction between "above ground plants" and "below ground plants", makes more sense: in the case of "below ground crops" (onions, carrots, turnips etc.) flowering is usually undesirable; but this is not the case with many "above ground crops" such as sweetcorn and beans (lettuce is one of many exceptions)._
_Azzi tested this with onions ("Effect of the moon on the development of the onion" La Meteorologia Practica An.17, No.6 Perugia 1936) and concluded that _

_"Sowing with a waning moon, and thus acting in such a way that the interval from sowing to germination aproximately coincides with a new moon, the formation of the reproductive organs is considerably retarded or put off, while the bulbs tend to reach a considerable size." _

 This is a good explantion of the things I have practiced gardening all my life, and has always worked for me. Remember we are all made up mostly of water people, animals, and plants there for we are all effected by the gravitational pull of the moon. I hope this will help to answer some questions for any one who has them about the moon. I'm not trying to convert any one. I'm just trying to present the scientific facts. There is more out there you have but to search, the knowledge is there for all.:joint4:


----------



## Ghostwolf

Here is some more info on moon planting. This is using the zodiac signs thru the lunar month. now what this refers to is actually the gravitational strength fazes and light strength of the moon thru the month using zodiac signs as a reference point to work from. As the moon passes thru the 12 signs each month.  :farm:                                                                                                         _                       Biodynamic Lunar Planting
Biodynamic farmers believe that planting and other agricultural activities should be planned according to the zodiac sign which the moon is in, but consider the phase of the moon to be unimportant (the moon passes through all 12 zodiac signs every lunar month. The new moon will be in the same sign as the sun each month). In essence they believe that leaf crops should be planted when the moon is in a water sign (Cancer, Scorpio or Pisces), fruit and seed crops when the moon is in a fire sign (Leo, Sagittarius or Aries), flower crops when the moon is in an air sign (Aquarius, Gemini or Libra) and root crops when the moon is in an earth sign (Taurus, Virgo or Capricorn). Eclipses and other unlucky days are avoided . Maria and Matthias Thun have produced some excellent scientific research on this subject. If you want to know more about this subject, I would strongly recommend Planting by the moon: A gardeners calendar by Nick Kollerstrom, published yearly by prospect books. It can be obtained from the "Planting by the Moon"  :farm:      _


----------



## purplephazes

Timeanddate . com is also a useful link as well i find ! Peace and take care !


----------



## Ghostwolf

Yes, Thanks for the info, all I can get is good. The scientific proof is there if any one wanting to know just looks for it. I'm unable to post URL's yet until I have more posts, and then I will do so to help share the info. But till then I'll post and share what ever I can to help inform others.


----------



## Dr. Indica

Sweet thread:yeahthat: :bong: :bong: :bong: 


This is something I've been wondering about for awhile, I'll give it a grow:48: :farm: 


I'll let you know the results 


:goodposting:


----------



## Ghostwolf

Dr. Indica said:
			
		

> Sweet thread:yeahthat: :bong: :bong: :bong:
> 
> 
> This is something I've been wondering about for awhile, I'll give it a grow:48: :farm:
> 
> 
> I'll let you know the results
> 
> 
> :goodposting:


 Thanks, as I've said the information is out there you just have to look. It's never let me down yet. Good Luck, let me know how your doing with it, and post it here. So all can see.:smoke1:


----------



## Strawberry Cough

Did you ever see that Saturday Night Live back in the 80s or 90s with Jesse Jackson?  i.e. that skit he did where he is game-show host, and he keeps saying, "The question is moot".

Well, this growing by the moon cycle is moot if one grows indoors and controls the environment.


----------



## Ghostwolf

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> Did you ever see that Saturday Night Live back in the 80s or 90s with Jesse Jackson? i.e. that skit he did where he is game-show host, and he keeps saying, "The question is moot".
> 
> Well, this growing by the moon cycle is moot if one grows indoors and controls the environment.


                                                  Yes I do remember that sketch. And actually it is your post that is moot! I will say this again Plants, People, and Animals are all mostly water and are all effected by the moon's gravitational phases. It does not matter if you or they are inside or outside. It would seem that from your point of view is that all you've considered is eliminating the moon's light which you can do, but remember you can't hide from gravity. Any Astrophysicist will tell you the same. You can not argue the scientific facts.


----------



## sundancer245

very interesting info...will have to read up more on it :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper

I think I feel the Pull right now. 
Woops,sorry,,it was my dog tuggen at my leg, wanten another hit off my pipe.:hubba:


----------



## FUM

For sure. This is a GREAT Thread going on here. Planting buy the moon is old school, and should be followed by everyone if you love your LAIDES like you should. Going "organic" is another excellent way to treat the gal's. There are allot of other things we do,later...Peace out


----------

